# wtf! album covers



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Holy shit.

Oh, and










(I own this record, it's alright)


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, don't google Scorpions first original cover. Sorta like Blind Faith, if yknowuddimean.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Wayne Cochran. Now there is a blast from the past.

Wayne Cochran - Wikipedia


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

oh man, how the world has changed. You just can't walk around touching people anymore.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

And none of these are photoshopped? A couple have me wondering...


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

@Player99 - man who have one heck of a record collection, just an endless party.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)

My work here is done.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Player99 said:


> My work here is done.


you did an awesome job.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)

Player99 said:


> My work here is done.


until you encounter some more goofy covers.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Player99 said:


>



Wow. I'm pretty sure I know why the guy on the right went solo and changed his name to Bob Dylan. Never did hear of Los Wankas again.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)

Player99 said:


>



This guy looks like he smokes EXPORT "A" cigs.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Oh this still makes me laugh!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

butterknucket said:


>


This one always makes the list of top weirdest/creepiest album covers.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

SaucyJack said:


> Oh this still makes me laugh!


A long time ago I walked past two of the guys from Poison on Queen St. in Toronto.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2017)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

^^^I have two of those albums.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Boogieman said:


>


I have this album. It's quite good. Interesting fact: Duane Allman plays guitar.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

laristotle said:


>


She was in my grade 8 class; I remember her doing that at show & tell. 

Always wondered what happened to her


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

laristotle said:


>


Shopped.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Budda said:


> And none of these are photoshopped? A couple have me wondering...


I was wondering the same. Some of these are so unbelievable...the biggest collection of traffic accidents ever, WTF overload


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2017)

Shoppers gonna shop.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I haven't had a chance to view all of the pics. here ( hilarious)so I may be double posting..if not here they are 150 +
Worst Album Covers
and one of my favs. Redirect Notice


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2017)

loudtubeamps said:


> I haven't had a chance to view all of the pics here























loudtubeamps said:


> and one of my favs


----------

